# alligator attack



## Fuscus (May 21, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/South/05/20/alligator.attack.ap/index.html


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

geeezs mum look happy !! 
well he will have a story to tell his scool mates


----------



## instar (May 21, 2004)

"Lucky Boy, Annoy's Alligator minding it's own buisness , becomes Hero" ... :|

The boy's mother, Misty Warren, said the family has seen alligators in the area before, but none had ever bothered them.

"She never bothered to warn the kid NOT TO SWIM THERE! :roll:


----------



## earthmother (May 21, 2004)

On the news last night, they interviewed the boy and his Granma, he was falling asleep and yawning during it, poor fella.

The 2 details that baffled me were :- After you wash in "gasoline' should you swim in a lake system that has wildlife living it it? Second, The Granma didn't rescue him because she thought he was 'calling wolf' even after she saw the blood she said she was asking what happened to him until he stumbled into the house and fell to the floor. 
Er - act 1st ask questions later Gran.
What a shocker.

Em


----------



## instar (May 21, 2004)

There ya go, "Darwin-awardism" must run in the family. LOL


----------



## earthmother (May 21, 2004)

Human Hybrids.
:roll: What can you do? 

Em.


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

just goes to show the absolute stupidity of some people its hard to belive people can be that f#cken dumb!


----------



## instar (May 21, 2004)

Oi! watch the language luke mate. use an asterix.


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2004)

language please luke.
Anyhow, you can tell it wasn't an Aussie croc, none worth their, um, salt leave a live victim after having its head in their jaws.


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

sorry got carried away :evil:


----------



## Nome (May 21, 2004)

LOL @ Em, too true. I can't imagine thinking twice like that grandma.

True too Luke, but probably not the best way to put it here :wink:


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

its funny but 
how could ya say arr he'll be right just dodge the crocks
or oh your bleeding all over my floor in a rapid uncontrolable way are you hurt??
:roll:


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2004)

Thanks luke, for the correction. Its not that I get offended, its just that censorship software may spot it and then deny access to this site to a large number of people. Censorware is not very smart.


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

its cool man. it just slipped out :lol:


----------



## instar (May 21, 2004)

grandma-- "I said pet, I said Love, I said love, I said pet, (drags deep on cigarrette) I understand you've attacked by an alligator, but I cannot be expected to come running everytime, just because your having shock convulsions and bleeding on my kitchen floor!"
"I mean really, do have some consideration for other people!"(stubbs out cigarette while exhaling)......Aka, Magda Subanski's character :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

ha lol thats just the picture i was seeing and i bet it wasnt far from that senerio either.
well i guess you cant blame people for being born with a fragmented pieces of glass for a brain


----------



## Bryony (May 21, 2004)

The croc probley took a bite of his head, felt it was empty and thought it wasn't worth cracking open the nutshell and finding no nut!!


----------



## Bryony (May 21, 2004)

except the granny that wasn't near the waters edge lol


----------



## luke (May 21, 2004)

yer the meat was probly too thick


----------



## earthmother (May 21, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL Inny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## instar (May 21, 2004)

LOL just saw Magda, right away!


----------

